# Looking for Hermann’s in California



## Phreeflow (Aug 27, 2021)

I am looking to purchase or adopt Hermann’s tortoises locally in California…preferably Western but okay with Eastern. 

Would like adults but if I can’t find any locally, will be happy with babies as well. Please let me know


----------



## Phreeflow (Aug 31, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Phreeflow (Sep 2, 2021)

Bump


----------



## jsheffield (Sep 2, 2021)

Phreeflow said:


> I am looking to purchase or adopt Hermann’s tortoises locally in California…preferably Western but okay with Eastern.
> 
> Would like adults but if I can’t find any locally, will be happy with babies as well. Please let me know


Redfoot ranch has one available. I’ve bought from him twice and was really impressed with his tortoises, shipping, and customer service.






Hermanns Tortoise hatchlings – Redfoot Ranch







www.redfootranch.com





Jamie


----------



## Phreeflow (Sep 2, 2021)

jsheffield said:


> Redfoot ranch has one available. I’ve bought from him twice and was really impressed with his tortoises, shipping, and customer service.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you…appreciate the lead. Was hoping to buy some locally in California but if I can’t find any and build up the courage to get one shipped, I’ll contact them.


----------



## OkAdiza (Sep 3, 2021)

Try @Rodriguez Chelonians. They usually have some Westerns and are in California.


----------



## Rodriguez Chelonians (Sep 6, 2021)

Phreeflow said:


> I am looking to purchase or adopt Hermann’s tortoises locally in California…preferably Western but okay with Eastern.
> 
> Would like adults but if I can’t find any locally, will be happy with babies as well. Please let me know


Hello. I have a one year old female western Hermann’s available and will have hatchings ready in about four months once they reach triple their hatch weight. Let me know if you’re interested and I send you pictures of her.


----------



## Markw84 (Sep 7, 2021)

Phreeflow said:


> Thank you…appreciate the lead. Was hoping to buy some locally in California but if I can’t find any and build up the courage to get one shipped, I’ll contact them.


Are you going to the reptile show in Anaheim this weekend? Will - @Kapidolo Farms will be there and he will have an adult male Western Hermans for sale there.


----------



## Rodriguez Chelonians (Sep 7, 2021)

Markw84 said:


> Are you going to the reptile show in Anaheim this weekend? Will - @Kapidolo Farms will be there and he will have an adult male Western Hermans for sale there.


Hey. We will not have a booth this year. Local pick is good if you don’t want to ship. I’m in the Santa Clarita Valley.


----------



## Phreeflow (Sep 8, 2021)

Never heard of the reptile show. I’ll look into it but don’t think I can make it. Thx for the info and I’ll pm you Rodriguez Chelonians


----------



## Phreeflow (Sep 8, 2021)

Rodriguez Chelonians said:


> Hey. We will not have a booth this year. Local pick is good if you don’t want to ship. I’m in the Santa Clarita Valley.


Hi, I checked out your site and saw a bunch of nice baby tortoises but they’re a bit younger than I was hoping. If I bought the yearlings or hatchlings…on average, how many years before they are big enough to be kept outdoors full term and for them to be breeding size? Thx


----------

